# Schwarzer amboss



## ACTF (31. August 2007)

hi, 
ich suche den schwarzen amboss und bin ally, hat i-was mir schmiedekunst zu tun.

danke für antworten im vorraus


----------



## Lerun (31. August 2007)

Der Schwarze Amboss befindet sich in der Instanz der Blackrock Tiefen.
Dort kann man Dunkeleisensachen schmieden.


----------



## neropfon (17. August 2009)

und wo is die schwarze schmiede?
 weil in blackrock down is nur der schwarze amboss
  mfg


----------



## Morgwath (17. August 2009)

Die schwarze Schmiede ist ebenfalls in BRD, direkt in der nähe des MC Einganges.
Also von der Taverne durch die Tür, man kommt auf einen halb runden gang aus, in der mitte ist, eien Etage tiefer, der schwarze Ambos.
Man geht durch die erste Tür links runter und ist bei einem Boss (sieht aus wie Luzifron) und geht dann weiter in die Schmiede, von da in einen Raum wo mehrere Zwerge stehen (einer davon bringt einem bei wie man Dunkeleisen erz verhüttet), man muss den WL direkt links neben der Tür anstehen und anschliessend alle killen.
Dann durch die Tür und direkt rechts, vor einem ist ein Steg mit eles drauf.
Man geht jetzt links an der Wand entlang (nicht auf den großen Steg), dort ist ein kleinerer Steg (ein Feuer ele als Wache) dann in der Lava Wand, am Steg Ende ist die schwarze Schmiede.


----------



## phexus (17. August 2009)

Wer den Schlüssel zur Schattenschmiede hat: BRT rein, gleich links durch das Gatter. Dann rechts das Gatter öffnen, dahinter links durch die ebenfalls verschlossene Tür. Rechts die Treppe hoch, in dem kommenden Raum links halten, in den Gang. Im Gang neben einer Kanone auf das breite Fenstersims springen (mit Blick auf den Gang zu Iscendius, dort stehen Feuerelementare) und vom Sims auf den schwarzen Vorsprung. Von dort aus kann man runterspringen und in den Gang mit den Feuereles laufen. Am Ende steht Iscendius, dort in die Lava springen und zum Rand HÜPFEN! Am Rand gibts ne sichere Posi, dort erholen, dann weiter durch die Lava HÜPFEN bis zur Insel. Von dort zur nächsten Insel hüpfen und von der zum Steg. Man is drüben. Eigentlich genau aus der Hüpfrichtung geradeaus vor dem Steg ist der Amboss.


----------



## Fecsy (12. April 2011)

Durchs Fenster springen geht leider nicht mehr.


----------

